

$100K in 4 months: A niche app’s path to App Store success - modmax
http://blog.endloop.ca/blog/2010/08/12/100k-in-4-months-a-niche-apps-path-to-app-store-success/

======
gamble
> the 30 second video I uploaded to YouTube got over 50K views within the
> first week

I'm astounded everyone doesn't do this. It's free, and far more compelling
than the handful of screenshots Apple allows.

~~~
huhtenberg
I suspect that these 50K views were a direct result of " _I also tweeted at
Robert Scoble to check it out which he did and retweeted the video to his
followers_ ".

~~~
modmax
I like to think it was my awesome highspeed editing ;)

------
js4all
A great idea, a reasonable pricing and a bit luck. You found the recipe.

